

Reactor storage pools leaking, #3 dry, rods exposed and will soon catch fire - ck2
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/17/japan-nuclear-crisis-deepens-radiation

======
ck2
More info at NYT but with their limited view policy, I didn't want to link to
them directly

<http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/18/world/asia/18spent.html>

 _11,125 spent fuel rod assemblies are stored at the site which is four times
as much radioactive material as in the reactor cores combined_

 _the water in the pools is either boiling away or leaking out of their
containments, and efforts to add more water having gone awry. While spent fuel
rods generate significantly less heat than newer ones do, there are strong
indications that some fuel rods have begun to melt and release extremely high
levels of radiation_

------
gexla
I think the "why I'm not worried about the nuclear situation in Japan" guy
needs to write a new assessment.

